# Au sujet d'IPHOTO



## CASORA (13 Mai 2008)

Amis du forum, bonjour et par avanvce, merci !


                                      Je possède un IMAC et mon OS est LEOPARD, 3 gigas de RAM, HDD de 250 Go + HDD externe de 500 Go. Voilà ce qui m'amène. J'étais en train de créer un album photos, et voilà que mon IPHOTO s'est refermé et ne veut plus s'ouvrir. L'icône saute une fois et c'est tout. Toutes les autres icônes du bas d'écran (dock ??) s'ouvrent normalement. Comment faire ?

                                      Je suis tout à fait novice avec le Mac, et si vous pouvez m'aider, je vous prie, faites le pas à pas sinon, je suis perdu !

                                      Un grand, grand merci à vous !


----------



## Dramis (13 Mai 2008)

Regarde dans la console.


----------



## CASORA (13 Mai 2008)

Merci de m'avoir répondu. Regarder dans la console ? Hmmm, je ne saisis pas bien !
Au plaisir de te lire !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,

Avant cela, répare les autorisations de disque.

Tu lances l'application Utilitaire de disque que tu trouveras dans le dossier Utilitaires de ton dossier Applications. Tu sélectionnes ton disque dur dans la colonne de gauche et tu vas sur l'onglet "SOS". Tu cliques sur "Réparer les autorisations de disque". Et tu ne t'inquiètes pas des messages qui s'afficheront. le principal est qu'à la fin tu aies un message disant que la réparation a été effectuée.

Si ça ne suffit pas, tu jettes le fichier de préférences d'iPhoto, *com.apple.iPhoto.plist*, que tu trouveras dans Ton dossier utilisateur / Bibliothèque / Preferences (iPhoto doit être fermé pour cela).

Quand tu as un problème avec une application, ces 2 opérations permettent bien souvent de régler le problème.


----------



## CASORA (14 Mai 2008)

Re-bonjour !

                                      J'ai réussi à faire comme suggéré soit :

- Réparation des autorisations du disque
- Mise à la corbeille du fichier iPhoto.plist (sans vider celle-ci)

                                      iPhoto ne veut toujours pas s'ouvrir ! L'icône dans le dock a sauté trois fois, et c'est tout. Auparavant, j'avais redémarré l'iMac.Peut-être aurait-il fallu que je vide la corbeille ?. J'ai oublié de vous dire que du temps où tout fonctionnait bien, par le biais de Time Machine, j'avais fait une sauvegarde sur un HDD externe. Ce back-up y est toujours. Si j'utilisais ce back-up, peut-être que tout redeviendrait normal ?

Je ne sais pas utiliser ce back-up. Est-ce si difficile ? Merci de m'avoir lu. Amicalement,


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Mai 2008)

Vider la corbeille ne change rien. Il a été remplacé par un tout neuf.


----------



## CASORA (15 Mai 2008)

iDuck,

                              Bonjour ! Je suis désespéré. J'ai fait exactement comme vous l'avez décrit, et rien à faire, iPhoto ne s'ouvre toujours pas. J'ai acheté cet iMac précisément pour iPhoto et me voilà coincé.

                              Pensez-vous qu'en formatant le HDD et en réinstallant OS X (Tiger puis Léopard) je puisse retrouver l'usage de ce logiciel ?

                              Merci de bien vouloir m'aider.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Mai 2008)

Une réisntallation d'iPhoto suffira. Mais là, je ne peux pas t'aider.


----------



## CASORA (15 Mai 2008)

Bonsoir iDuck


                                      A mon désappointement succède une grande satisfaction ! J'ai fait plusieurs fois la réparation des autorisations, puis j'ai passé ONYX à fond. Le résultat est là. J'ai pu ouvrir enfin iPhoto, créer un album photo (à partir d'un CD gravé sur PC) Finie la clé USB !

                                      Je veux remercier profondément tous les acteurs de ce forum pour leur gentillesse, leur courtoisie et surtout leur patience envers mon problème. Passez tous une bonne soirée et encore une fois MERCI.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Mai 2008)

Super !


----------

